# Ideas for setting up a Liegh D4 Dovetail Jig



## TJMD (Jul 30, 2016)

I just picked up a Leigh D4 Dovetail Jig and want to set it up in a semi-permanent location or setup. I was thinking of mounting it on one side of a flip top cart, or maybe in a dedicated box that can be clamped on a workbench. Ive seen some ideas here n LJs, on Pintrest and in Woodsmith/Shopnotes. Hoping the folks here on LJs cna share some more idea and pictures before I re-invent the wheel.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

The ones I see at auctions are on a board. The board ca be clamped down when in use. I think most people dont want to have a dedicated spot for a jig. That is why they like jigs.

If you like something more permanent, you should check out the Dodds Dovetail machines! I bought one at auction for around $500.. a real noce machine.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

You will want to have the jig very firmly secured to a stable surface and at a good height for working. There are T tracks on the bottom of the jig and you can use these for bolts to attach the jig. I have two holes drilled in my bench (sacrilege!). I run the bolts through and use a pair of threaded knobs to secure the jig. Sets up quick and it rock solid stable. It would be nice if it was a bit higher.

One piece of advice. Get the vacuum and router support accessory. Without it all of the chips and sawdust are thrown right back at you. If you want to get down for a good look you had better have a good pair of goggles on. The vacuum and router support works great. Go to the Leigh web site to watch a video. The jig really does help support the router making it easier to control. The dust collection feature is fantastic. No more lengthy shop cleanup and time wasted getting wood chips out of your tee shirt.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Very simple box of 1/2" ply - top and bottom 37×10, sides 4×10. You can adjust side height to accommodate your working height from your work bench. Top and bottom overlap sides. I left a little length to accommodate some tools on either end. No front or back. Bolt your jig to box and clamp to work bench. If the need arises you can make the to front and rear sides to enclose the box. Dissemble the jig and it will pack into the stand/box for storage or travel.


----------



## TJMD (Jul 30, 2016)

Fancyshoes - WOW I never heard of Dodd Machines and now I want one. What a marvel of machinery.

I see your point about not making a jig permanent but I was curious as to how others set up the Leigh other than bolted it to a board.

Kazooman - Thanks for the tip about making sure the jig is mounted firm and stable - that kinda rules out the flip top idea. And the Leigh I got already has the vacuum attachment with it!

ocean - Im leaning this way, just trying to figure out how to make it as light as possible. Will 1/2 inch ply be sufficient for the top?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine is made to clamp to a table/workbench. I find that, that is to low (hard on the back if I have a lot to do). When I use mine is just roll the barrel up against my band saw so it doesn't run away from me and pull the jig out to the edge of the barrel just enough to clamp the stock in it. It works just fine and easier on the back.








</a>








</a>


----------

